# Specialized Fuse Fork Upgrade



## Barbapapa (Apr 15, 2021)

I found a used 140mm Manitou Mattoc Comp online and was looking to buy it to upgrade from the Judy Silver TK on my Specialized Fuse 27.5. The spec sheet on Worldwide Cyclery shows that it has a 48mm offset vs the 42mm on the original fork and an axle to crown length of 509mm on the 120mm version vs 520mm on the original fork(am I wrong to think that the length would be close to 529mm on the 140mm version because of the added 20mm of travel). Does anybody have knowledge on how these changes would affect the geometry of the bike? I assume the increased fork length would slightly slacken out the headtube angle but I do not know how the offset would affect it.(the original headtube angle is 66 degrees)

I'm also looking to upgrade the rear hub with an industry nine 1/1 but I don't really want to replace the whole rear wheel. Would it be possible to lace the new hub into the original rim if it has the right spoke count?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The guys who respond to Manitou questions are better found in the Suspension forum.


----------



## register (Jun 25, 2011)

Have a 2021 expert I got back in January. Changing my fork out for a carbon rigid converting to single speed so parting out. Came with a Fox 34. Hit me up if you are interested.


----------



## Barbapapa (Apr 15, 2021)

register said:


> Have a 2021 expert I got back in January. Changing my fork out for a carbon rigid converting to single speed so parting out. Came with a Fox 34. Hit me up if you are interested.


Does it fit 27.5x2.8 tires?


----------



## register (Jun 25, 2011)

Bike came stock with 2.6" and there is plenty of room. I believe so but don't want to steer you wrong.

Fox Fork ID is D6K6

*2021 Rhythm Series 34 FLOAT 29 130 *

Part number: 910-30-414
Short ID: D6K6
Description: 2021, 34, A, FLOAT, 29in, Rhythm, 130, Grip, Sweep-Adj, Matte Blk, Std/Matte Blk Logo, Kabolt 110, BLK, 1.5 T, 44mm Rake, N/M OE


----------



## Bomp (Jun 11, 2021)

register said:


> Have a 2021 expert I got back in January. Changing my fork out for a carbon rigid converting to single speed so parting out. Came with a Fox 34. Hit me up if you are interested.


If you haven't sold your forks yet I'd be interested.


----------



## register (Jun 25, 2011)

Bomp said:


> If you haven't sold your forks yet I'd be interested.


Still have it. Shoot me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## Bomp (Jun 11, 2021)

Sent...I think! 😳


----------

